# Yellow River Flathead/pompano



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Got out to the YR last night around 7ish. Took advantage of the moonlight. Beautiful night out. Caught my first flattie and had a bonus surprise as well. a POMPANO. Caught on shrimp, while I was fishing for channels. Had another hook up on a cat which took me straight to the limbs. 

Cathunter, I have many questions to ask, and thanks for the help so far.  

Interesting night had a LOT of hits which Im thinking could be turtles????/maybe? I was watching one of my rod tips play around, reeled down, like you would for a bass, felt the tensions boom hook set however that was the one that got wrapped around limbs. Another time I was just reeling in, felt some weight which felt like a log and it turned out to be this flattie in the picture. 

For some of you skeptics I do have a salt/fresh license.:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Weird mix right there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That would suck ifin you didn't have a saltwater fishie license and got stopped!!!! Been fun to explain that! Cool mix though!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

A question. I have a disabled fishing license. Do I need any other kind of license?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if the disability license covers both...My guess would be that it's sorta like the sportsmans license which covers both but don't take that as law....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> A question. I have a disabled fishing license. Do I need any other kind of license?



*License and permit privileges included*

A Resident Persons With Disabilities Fishing & Hunting License authorizes the holder to take *game and fresh and saltwater fish and provides the deer, management area, archery season, muzzleloading season, crossbow season, turkey, waterfowl, snook and spiny lobster (crawfish) permit privileges.
Persons who have not met the hunter safety education requirements are issued an "angler only" disability license that does not include the hunting license and permit privileges.

http://myfwc.com/license/accessibility/license/


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats man on your first flathead....now you can start tearing them up since you broke the ice. I actually thought about going last night but wasn't sure with the "super moon" beaming.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> congrats man on your first flathead....now you can start tearing them up since you broke the ice. I actually thought about going last night but wasn't sure with the "super moon" beaming.


Thanks! Im amazed at how long their mouths are with gills, moon light was perfect didn't even need to use a headlight. Have you done much catfishing on the 87 end of yeller river?


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

It's not often you see a pompano and a flathead in the same boat.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on your first!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Thanks! Im amazed at how long their mouths are with gills, moon light was perfect didn't even need to use a headlight. Have you done much catfishing on the 87 end of yeller river?


No not catfishing... I bass fish down that way, I do most of my catfishing in Holt and Milligan.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> Got out to the YR last night around 7ish. Took advantage of the moonlight. Beautiful night out. Caught my first flattie and had a bonus surprise as well. a POMPANO. Caught on shrimp, while I was fishing for channels. Had another hook up on a cat which took me straight to the limbs.
> 
> Cathunter, I have many questions to ask, and thanks for the help so far.
> 
> ...


Sorry for that late post, I have been offshore fishing for the past 5 days, Congratulations on your first Flat by the way its all down hill from there.

I can say I have caught some odd things while Flathead fishing like Sail-cats, stingrays, snapping turtles, Stripers, redfish, sheepshead, Alligator gars, bass, jacks,specs, bowfins, Other really large fish I wont mention:shifty: but never a pompano that's awesome.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

just to be sure I follow...you caught that pompano in the yellow river up near the interstate?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty weird duo there....but awesome. That pompano was a little confused I think


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Sorry for that late post, I have been offshore fishing for the past 5 days, Congratulations on your first Flat by the way its all down hill from there.
> 
> I can say I have caught some odd things while Flathead fishing like Sail-cats, stingrays, snapping turtles, Stripers, redfish, sheepshead, Alligator gars, bass, jacks,specs, bowfins, *Other really large fish I wont mention*:shifty: but never a pompano that's awesome.


I can hear the FWC knocking at your door as we speak lol.... and i'm a 100 miles away!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> I can hear the FWC knocking at your door as we speak lol.... and i'm a 100 miles away!


Lol your funny. Thanks guys, I'm still skeptical if it was just luck. I ll say one thing that was a pretty decent size pompano!hopefully in the next few days I ll be posting a report. Just wish I hadn't lost any.


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Pomps and a Flatty! Quite the mix


----------

